#  Krankheiten >   Beschwerden nach Lumbalpunktion >

## gismo

Hallo! 
Brauche Euren Rat ) Ich hatte vor 6 Wochen eine Lumbalpunktion wegen Verdacht auf MS, hat sich aber zerschlagen, es wurde nicht's gefunden.... 
Nach der Punktion hatte ich 3 Tage heftige Kopfschmerzen und im Verlauf der letzten Wochen auch Probleme in den Beinen. Es fing an mit Schmerzen in den Beinen und dem Gesäß, die Schmerzen schwanken in der Intensität und ich fühle mich oft schwindlig und unsicher auf den Beinen bin einfach nicht mehr so belastbar wie normal. Können solche Beschwerden durch eine Punktion verurscht werden?  
Einen eurologische Nachuntersuchung brachte kein Ergebnis............... 
Danke für Infos  :Peinlichkeit: )

----------


## dreamchaser

Die Kopfschmerzen kommen sicher von der Punktion und sind eine typische Nebenwirkung.
Die anderen Symptome würde ich nicht der Punktion zuordnen, da sie nicht im zeitlichen Zusammenhang liegen, da sie erst später auftraten. Man würde Schmerzen in den Beinen der Gefühlsstörungen sofort erwarten, wenn bei der Punktion direkt ein Nerv verletzt wird. Spätere Komplikationen könnten noch Infektionen oder Einblutungen sein, aber hier würde man ganz andere Symptome erwarten - zumal dich ein Neurologe nachuntersucht hat und das unauffällig war. Die Symptome sind also unabhängig von der Punktion.

----------


## gismo

Lieben dank für die Info!!!!! 
In den Beinen hatte ich 2 Tage nach der Punktion schon Beschwerden, die sich dann verschlimmert haben aber dirket, während der Punktion und auch 1-2 Stunden danach habe ich nichts gemerkt..........ich sollte auch nur 2 Stunden liegen danach durfte ich dann schon wieder aufstehen, ist das evtl. zufrüh :Huh?: ? Kann der Liquorunterdruck auch bleibende Schäden verursachen :Huh?:  Die Kopfschmerzen und Nackenkrämpfe waren schon sehr heftig..........

----------


## dreamchaser

Wenn Schäden auftreten, dann in den ersten Stunden nach der Punktion (ausser Infektionen, die sich manchmal erst etwas später zeigen). Ein paar Tage später ist nicht mehr mit Schäden zu rechnen.
Durchschnittlich sagt man, dass man 2 h nach der Punktion liegen muss - je nach Punktion auch etwas länger (bei schwieriger Punktion).

----------


## günni

bin ja, gismo 
ms-betroffener und auch in ms boards unterwegs, dort sind auch ärzte mitaktiv.... 
die lumbalpunktion ist zur diagnosefindung und abgrenzung zu etl. anderen erkrankungen schon wichtig, daneben auch andere dinmge, wie mrt, reflextestst, VEP und oder AEP latenzen, allgem. klin. neurolog unteruchungen 
trotzdem sind die befunde nicht immer gleich eindeutig und leider zeigt sich dann erst später, nach weiteren ausfällen oder schüben, das krankheitsbild einer ms.... 
kopfweh nach der punktion soll auch von der abgenommenen liquormenge abhängig sein...verschwindet aber wieder (hatte selbst auch mehrere tage SEHR heftiges kopfweh) 
DIESE BEWEGUNGSSTÖRUNGEN DEINER BEINE
deuten (leider) doch auf soetwas wie z.b. ms hin...könnte ein "schub" sein....sind denn weitere untersuchungen gemacht worden? 
günni

----------


## gismo

Hi günni! 
Danke für Deine zeilen!!!! 
Was mich gewundert hat ist nur, dass diese Beschwerden, die ich vorher nicht hatte so zeitnah nach der Punktion kamen..........es ist nun so, dass ich mich im Stehen unsicher fühle, gefallen bin ich aber noch nie und beim Gehen fühlen sich die Beine auch merkwürdig an. Wenn ich ein paar Minuten auf der Stelle stehe schmerzen die Oberschenkel aber immer nur hinten nie vorne. Der ganze LWS Bereich ist total verspannt und schmerzt. 
Alle Neurologischen Test, Reflexe, EMG und Kraft waren unauffällig, MRT des Kopfes wurde auch gemacht auch o.B. 
Bin etwas ratlos....
Kann denn evtl. der Liquoraustritt auch Schäden verursachen oder wird das zeug vom Körper abgebaut?

----------


## günni

das könnte auch, gismo 
ein "blöder zufall" sein, denn das liquor wird ja auch, zwar langsam, aber neu nachgebildet und evtl. isses ja doch sowas wie ein ms schub? 
MGLW
sind die angriffstellen eher im wirbelnereich des zns, dann gibts leider auch öfter mal probs der unteren extremitäten...evtl. müsste man auch etwas abwarten? 
sag, sind  deine beinprobs eher symetrisch beidseitig, denn dann wäre das für ms zumindest eher untypisch... 
du könntest dir auch eine kompetente zweitmeinung einholen, z.b. an einer uniklinik...nur "zaubern" können die leider auch nicht (HAB JA SELBST 14 ÄRZTE BESUCHT BEVOR ICH DIE DIAGNOSE DANN ENDLICH HATTE!) 
günni

----------


## gismo

Hi günni! 
Das ist ja auch ein mist, dass Du 14 Ärtze aufsuchen musstest um ne Diagnose zu bekommen........man zweifelt nachher schon an sich selber........ 
Ich war schon bei 3 Neurologen und 2 orthopäden............die finden angeblich nix  :Peinlichkeit: )
Die Punktion wurde an einer Uniklink gemacht,
deshalb dachte ich, als medizinscher Laie, das evtl. durch den Liquorauslauf was passiert sein könnte. Habe noch mal recherchiert aber das wird wohl abgebaut.... 
Ja, wenn ich z.B. Stehe dann schmerzen beide Oberschenkel aber nur hinten und teilweise tun die Waden weh, der einzige Unterschied ist, dass ich manchmal im rechten Bein so ein Spannungsgefühl verspüre, das ist aber auch nur im Stehen oder beim Laufen, im sitzen selten. 
Und ich fühle mich subjektiv wacklig auf den Beinen 
Liebe Grüße

----------

